# Hack through IP



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is there a risk for being hacked through my ip and port 6112
i play warcraft and my cousin opened port 6112 on my router so i can host.
can he connect through my ip using that port 6112 because it is open??
is it possible??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

If he knows what he's doing and you have minimal security, yes.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Dont forget warcraft has gained a recent Virus, which is affecting the whole system


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

warcraft 3 has a virus??

and uh how is it even possible for him to do that
does my cousin have like a special program if he would do it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I am not a hacker myself but I have worked with them before. There are 2 types of hackers, wanna bes and real ones. Wanna bes use programs downloaded off the internet to do it for them and real one you DOS prompt to use connections and junk like that. I'm not sure about Warcraft because I never really scanned it but if you have an open port then your opening a door to your house. If I were you I would close it down and how old might your cousin be because if he does hack he would be arrested for it.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

hes 16
he only says ill hack your computer as a threat
kind of like blackmail...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, that would legally be wrong. As for exactly how he could do it, we can not tell you as it's against TSF rules (and might also be illegal :laugh. 

However, there is a possibility for him to gain access to your computer as he knows both the open port number and your ip and he can do so without the use of any 'special' programs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

What Jack.Sparrow says is very true. It would be legally wrong to tell you how and plus yes he can DOS attack your computer. I believe you should plug up that port with a firewall or close it down from Windows Firewall as it leaves your computer with a big hole in its side.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You're getting good advice here, Nblufire12.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

yea but isnt there another wy to block him out...
because i like hosting on warcraft
i play often, its the summer time.
is there a way to block him AND still host :'(


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Sadly no, I mean you could filter that port but you can't block him from getting in there. It makes it very easy for him to get into the computer


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

but uh how can he freakin connect to my computer, hes not even on my network


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

See there you are trying to figure out hacking again. I get like 5000 people ask me that question a day. He connects remotely from his computer by typing in your computers IP address and connecting through that port. Its like sending a signal to your house and he walked through an open windows which is a port. That is pretty much the concept of hacking but we can not teach you how to do these things lol.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

crap
cant i jus get a new ip
and he wont find it again right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes you can get a new IP if you changed your ISP (Internet Service Provider)... I would just close the port down and install some good security.


----------



## PointGuard13 (Aug 25, 2007)

Dont even ask techpro to teach you how to hack because im his assistent and is best friend in school lol and he doesnt even teach me how to hack i noe its tempting but like does replys you got it is illegal see if you would switch your ISp it would take a long time its like if you had optimum online and switched to verizon. it takes a long time dude..if you do change your isp he couldnt get into your ip unless he opened that port lol no offence lol thats all i can givve u :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

My qwest ip changes around once a week, if you get them =)


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

NbluFire, telnet is not limited to any port. It can access any port that is open. 
(You need to clear you PM space, it's full :grin 

To everyone else: The discussions weren't about hacking or anything like that, it was only pointing out that access can be obtained with the use of telnet (or similar processes). :smile: (I'm probably the only pirate that follows ANY rules :grin


----------

